# Heat Thermo-recycling



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has used thier computer or lights or etc and recycle that heat into the tank via say airline tubing or just thinking outloud here with copper tubing on the outfit glued to the heat source and the airline tubing pushed through the copper tubing so you get better thermo transfer.

Was thinking of stuff like drilling a hole into the computer case as my computers are on 24/7 and kind of doing some water-cooling on the parts inside. Like the hard drive or CPU and such. 

For those with tropical fish it'll save on your heater wear and tear. For those with cold water tanks but with fish with a wide temp range you can use that cold water as a coolent while warming the water a bit.

Hey those with Betta's might wanna try this out as I've heard Bettas like it a little warmer.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ahh found someone that is making full use of the thermo-recycling.

Computer fish tank


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol, funny, but not practicle. You risk splashing your computer and fry it when you do a water change. Then you risk cooking your fish on the hot days.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

In a way the computer as is does heat the aquarium water passively by adding the house's ambient temperature. Heat from lights, computers, oven, ect do heat the house to some extent. 
Some have posed the idea of submerging only the glass part of aquarium light bulbs or tubes into the aquarium water to light and heat the water. Good idea but others say that is where algae will accumulate but I have never seen algae build up on the heated part of a working heater. 


AquaNeko said:


> copper tubing on the outfit glued to the heat source and the airline tubing pushed through the copper tubing so you get better thermo transfer.


Damn I like that idea!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

its easy to heat the aquarium up

but its Ultra Hard to cool off your aquarium...

You aquarium will run an average of 40 - 50 celsius if you idle / use your computer 24 / 7

so wouldn't recommend it, its just a waste of money!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> its easy to heat the aquarium up
> 
> but its Ultra Hard to cool off your aquarium...
> 
> ...


Well if you have a server, router, modem, etc that puts out heat you can have them in the same area (most of hte times they are in the same area) and glue some small flat bar piece of aluminum on them or hot glue a air tube on it directlyto trasnfer some of th at heat.

Also a thought here if by your aquarium say if you're in the basement why not mark off 1-3 ft of concreate foundation and hammer and chisel it about 1/2 to 1 foot deep and throw a bunch of airline tubing in there with two ends exposed then pour cement mix over it. That way your foundation will be a massive cooling heatsink when you pump water into say a hot tank or for keeping a tank cool.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Well if you have a server, router, modem, etc that puts out heat you can have them in the same area (most of hte times they are in the same area) and glue some small flat bar piece of aluminum on them or hot glue a air tube on it directlyto trasnfer some of th at heat.
> 
> Also a thought here if by your aquarium say if you're in the basement why not mark off 1-3 ft of concreate foundation and hammer and chisel it about 1/2 to 1 foot deep and throw a bunch of airline tubing in there with two ends exposed then pour cement mix over it. That way your foundation will be a massive cooling heatsink when you pump water into say a hot tank or for keeping a tank cool.







this is how you do it!

aquarium pc .. well not for fish... its just to make your computer looks cooler and cool!


------------

another version if you don't want to listen to all the talk






------------
Eg.

This is one of my computer (collecting dust).. the length of the case is smaller than a keyboard, the video card which is Radeon HD 4770 sits in a closed environment at 64C (running on game)

I can literally put a fish tank on top of the case, and the water would become very hot!

I have to put in a cpu fan act as a case fan (Thermaltake) with fan speed control to drain out the excess heat.. 

O.O its not safe for fish at all... because you won't be able to control the temperature


----------

